
Foldist:file your clothes like books - foldist
http://inventeer.me
======
LordWinstanley
Doesn't exist.

~~~
foldist
Foldist is a tool to fold clothes and let the clothes stay folded until we
want to wear them. It is fun and simple to use. It acts like a spine of
clothes so different kind of clothes can ‘stand up’ and be organised like
books with the help of Foldist. A specific item of clothes can be found easily
in this way, the way we look for a book in a library. It’s now on kickstarter.
Check it out through the link below:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inventeer/foldist-
the-s...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inventeer/foldist-the-spine-of-
your-clothing)

